# Harris Chan BLD Cube Difference Test



## Jai (Jul 4, 2008)

Harris trying different cubes blindfolded, and telling what types he think they are.
Done at a cube meeting at Eric Limeback's house.





There could've been better results, if we did this first, instead of later, because by then, Harris already knew most of our cubes.
Btw, he actually made 2 mistakes; #8 wasn't Rhodri's store cube, it was my Black Type A.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jul 4, 2008)

Very nicely done Jai!
But...HARRIS GOT OWNED!


----------



## Harris Chan (Jul 4, 2008)

Well, I HAD to make some mistake


----------



## pcharles93 (Jul 5, 2008)

I want to see Ryosuke Mondo try this. He has like 60 cubes.


----------



## hdskull (Jul 5, 2008)

pcharles93 said:


> I want to see Ryosuke Mondo try this. He has like 60 cubes.



What if they're all the same cubes. "Type-A" x60. Btw, I think he said he had over 100.


----------



## 36duong (Jul 6, 2008)

I saw you were keeping a record, can you post it??

*EDIT*
To clear up confusion I am too lazy to check the end of the video and remember the results.


----------



## Jai (Jul 6, 2008)

1) Type A/Store cube combo - 8/10 (Harris)
2) Type D - 8.5 (Harris)
3) White Type A (old) - 9/10 (Mine)
4) White Type A (old) - 8.5/10 (Eric)
5) White Type A (new) - 8/10 (Eric)
6) Type A/Store cube combo - 8.5/10 (Harris)
7)Japanese Rubik's DIY kit - 9/10 (Harris)
8) Black Type A - 8.5 (mine) *(mistaken by Harris for Rhodri's store cube)*
9) Rubik's DIY - 8/10 (Dave) (mistaken by Harris for a store cube)
10) White Type F - 8/10 (mine)
11) Cube cover.  Don't ask me how I got it, it's not mine. Dave Campbell's a WCA delegate, so he has these stuff.

Best cubes: 
3) White Type A (old) - 9/10 (Mine)
7)Japanese Rubik's DIY kit - 9/10 (Harris)


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jul 6, 2008)

Jai/Harris/Any other cuber, In your opinon what is better:
A Lubed and Broken in Rubiks.com DIY
A Lubed and Broken in Type F with type a core mod


----------



## Jai (Jul 7, 2008)

For now, I don't think I can answer that; they're each good in their own ways, and they each have their own faults (Rubik's DIY has easy to take off center caps, but they're TOO easy to take off. Type F has center caps that stay really well, but it takes too long to take them out). They're two totally different cubes, and both feel very different from each other. I might be playing around a bit with the Type F in the next few days, if I have time. I'm going to switch back to the F core to see what it's like, as per Stefan's "request".


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jul 7, 2008)

Jai said:


> For now, I don't think I can answer that; they're each good in their own ways, and they each have their own faults (Rubik's DIY has easy to take off center caps, but they're TOO easy to take off. Type F has center caps that stay really well, but it takes too long to take them out). They're two totally different cubes, and both feel very different from each other. I might be playing around a bit with the Type F in the next few days, if I have time. I'm going to switch back to the F core to see what it's like, as per Stefan's "request".



Can you give ups and downs of both types?


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 7, 2008)

Why is the lowest rating 8 and the best 9?
That means there isn't really much of a difference between the cubes!


----------



## pcharles93 (Jul 7, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> Why is the lowest rating 8 and the best 9?
> That means there isn't really much of a difference between the cubes!



Or maybe he didn't want to offend any of his cuber friends' cubes when he got ahold of them. Maybe Harris turned to Eric and said, "Your cube blows" when the camera got shut off.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jul 7, 2008)

pcharles93 said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > Why is the lowest rating 8 and the best 9?
> ...



Knowing both of them..Harris probs did xD


----------



## Jai (Jul 8, 2008)

No, the cubes were all decent. Harris's 3x3s that I put in there were all good, Eric's 3x3 was okay, Dave's 3x3 was decent, and my cubes were okay. I should've put in some of my worse cubes, just for contrast.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jul 8, 2008)

Jai said:


> No, the cubes were all decent. Harris's 3x3s that I put in there were all good, Eric's 3x3 was okay, Dave's 3x3 was decent, and my cubes were okay. I should've put in some of my worse cubes, just for contrast.



haha xD
Hey I need a decision though, I want a crisp clackety poppable(yes, I want it to pop, but for a good reason ->) good corner cutting cube..Type F or Rubik's.com DIY?


----------



## Jai (Jul 8, 2008)

The only thing I can think of off the top of my head is a Type A+ Type D combo, but I'm sure you've already got that. Well, Type D is crisp, and Type F is good at cutting corners. It is pretty quiet, though, so I don't know if a combo with a Type F would be loud.

Type F is quiet, cuts corners pretty well, and is very light, but not crisp and clackety.
Rubik's DIY is somewhat loud (compared to the Type F), and is clackety, but I don't think it's crisp. I'm talking about the old Rubik's DIYs, mind you. Apparently, there's new ones shipping, similar to the Japanese kits. The Japanese DIY kits are decent, you might want to try that. Don't remember how it feels, though, I only used Harris's once or twice, and only briefly.


----------

